# Newborn Bradypodion setaroi (Setaro's Dwarf Chameleon)



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

Saturday morning I woke to discover that my female B. setaroi had given birth to 10 babies:






Direct YouTube Link:
Newborn Bradypodion setaroi Dwarf Chameleons - YouTube


And Here are some pics:


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, really nice result! : victory:

A friend of mine breeds a few species of Bradypodion and I'm pretty sure he also has these. I really like Bradypodion and would love some pumilum.


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree B. pumilum are absolutely cracking. I would love a go at those too. I think a breeding pair would be very hard to get hold of, even in Germany or Holland, and they would be extremely expensive.

I think the B. setaroi are a good first Bradypodion though as they seem to me to be the most hardy of the bunch and tolerate a wider range of temp and humidity. They are also very active for chameleons, and have great personalities.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice.I have been tempted by these at Hamm.
What size are the young? Do you put the adults outside in the summer?


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

The newborn/neonates vary in size depending on how many are born. Larger clutches result in smaller offspring. Mine are approximately 1 inch from nose to tail.

I have never put any of my chameleons outside. I have a small north facing garden which I feel is not particularly suitable for them.

I have instead relied upon good quality compact flourescent bulbs. I use Zoo Med Reptisun 27 Watt 10% UVB bulbs, one per viv suplimented with a 30w halogen for basking. I have also heard that the Arcadia bulbs are very good. I would like to try the Trixie brand at some time. If anyone has experience of the Trixie Compacts, let me know.


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

YouTube clip of Male at 3 months old:

Male Bradypodion setaroi - Vivarium and macro shots of the chameleon - YouTube


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

geoff200geoff200 said:


> YouTube clip of Male at 3 months old:
> 
> Male Bradypodion setaroi - Vivarium and macro shots of the chameleon - YouTube


How gorgeous. :flrt: Your video makes me want more chameleons but I think I have enough especially with 3 Hoehnelli babies to look after. Thank you for sharing.


----------

